# Is this a good idea?



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I was wondering if putting the male and female I want to spawn in a ten gallon tank, and then in the ten gallon tank putting another male into a glass chimney, might encourage my male to build a bubblenest and actually want to spawn. Is this a good idea?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I've known it to work. You can do the same thing with an extra female.


RC


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Alright, I'll try adding another female to the ten gallon tank too.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey, BettaMommy, 
I had a question, I know this is kind of off topic, and I feel really STUPID for asking this, but I was wondering if you could tell me how to condition my female or get her ready to spawn, because my male is more then ready, but she hasn't swollen up with eggs, or shown much interest in breeding...do you have any ideas, on how to make her "in the mood?" lol.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, feed her high protein foods and make sure her water is clean-same with the male. Put the male into the spawning tank and put the female in a glass chimney in the spawning tank for about a week so she can see the male and such. This is how I condition my females and get them "in the mood".


----------



## con771 (Sep 5, 2005)

It can be done but I would recommend watching the fish very carefully


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Will putting her is a tank RIGHT next to him work??? She shows interest so I know she can see him...and is freeze dried foods like bloodworms and BBS alright? Thanks for the help!


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

That is what I condition my male and female on. Live foods are better, but I dont have them available for my use.


----------

